

Ask HN: Tips for slaying Apple App Store rejections? - bayonetz

Finally got my app approved by Apple after a couple rounds of rejection&#x2F;modify&#x2F;res-submits.  The process was quite opaque at times.<p>Thought it would be cool to hear other&#x27;s hard won tips and tricks.  There is surprisingly little NON-GENERIC advice online to demystify the process.<p>One anecdotal tip I picked up (your mileage may vary)<p>-------------------------------------<p>If you end up receiving a call from an Apple Rep after rejection, ask them straight up if they personally used&#x2F;reviewed your app or not.<p>If they didn&#x27;t use app, it is basically just a &quot;developer relations courtesy call&quot; and they will only be passing on some information that may help you re-submit.  They won&#x27;t offer up this fact up though on their own volition.  So take it from me, better to find out at the beginning of the call so you don&#x27;t spend a ton of time and stress explaining something they can&#x27;t understand or take action on anyway.<p>Now, in the case where they had used the app, this was a better outcome.  They started out the same basic way, &quot;we&#x27;ve rejected because so and so...&quot; then I was actually able to explain some things, probe for some insights, and then get a second review without having to re-sumbit.
======
bayonetz
Interesting. No one?

